# Dale Hollow



## Guest (Jan 11, 2019)

Anybody fish Dale in the spring for crappie?


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

I've just fished for smallmouth years back. Guys who did find some caught big ones. The lake has change a lot since then but I imagine there are still some big ones in there.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

D Barnhart said:


> Anybody fish Dale in the spring for crappie?


Dale Hollow is a very tuff lake to fish. I've a very good friend who lives 40 miles south of the lake and is a very good fisherman. He goes there quite often to try to figure it out but has very little success. The key, like any other lake, is knowing where they drop the brush. I fished it 2 days last year with him and caught 3 crappie total. It's a beautiful lake but crappie fishing is best done in other lakes close by and around it. JMO


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Dale Hollow is a cold water lake. It is better known for small mouth, walleye, and trout. If you want crappie, try Douglas Lake in April (East TN in Smokies). It is highlighted in the Feb 2019, TN Game & Fish magazine 2019 Calendar as the April location/species to fish. Of course all the magazines are talking of the ability of new side scan sonar to help locate crappie hidden in the blowdowns along shoreline... TWRA does dump old xmas trees in lakes for cover too - not sure if they provide exact locations though.


----------



## clinchmtnboy1 (Jan 28, 2019)

D Barnhart said:


> Anybody fish Dale in the spring for crappie?


I agree with others..crappie tough there...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i've fished dale hollow for crappie and caught some nice ones. the best places to fish it if the fish are not shallow doing the spawn is blow downs sunken trees and don't overlook rock slides. some of the best fishing can be found on rock slides. but there are many lakes with better/easier fishing than dale hollow. ky lake use to mark brush piles that produced great catches at times.
sherman


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

D Barnhart said:


> Anybody fish Dale in the spring for crappie?


Try Cumberland. 

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

afishinfool01 said:


> Try Cumberland.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


X2 on Cumberland where early spring can be a great time for stripers as well. just get some shad find a point going out to deep water. cast out and let it lay. if they are up the creeks then its a good time to fish with a shad below a balloon. if you can swing it take a charter out the first day to learn whats working at the time. going to school for a day is worth the money.
sherman


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

montagc said:


> Find a slide that took a whole bunch of trees with it and you’ll find crappie, at least in the late summer and fall. I’d fish the shallow shorelines near these slides in spring.


This^^

Dad & I hired a guide for spring stripers, @ Cumberland, many years ago. Striper fishing was a bust, so w/an hour remaining, the guide said “Can’t let you boys go back to Ohio w/o some fish.” He ran up a creek until he found a fairly fresh landslide on a steep bank. Called it a “Crappie Condo.”

Don’t know how many dozen minnows he had, but we used every last one & packed the livewells in that hour.


----------

